# DVR Deal



## catfish john (Jul 14, 2004)

What is the best deal avail from DTV for existing customers on a DVR?
Should they call the retention department? 
Is the phone still 800-824-9081
Thanks
catfish john


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The best deal is very subjective. It depends on what CSR you talk to.
Call and ask for retention. That may be the number.


----------



## Panchovilla (Dec 28, 2003)

You've got the right number!


----------



## askewed (Sep 12, 2000)

800-824-9081 is dumping me into the normal onhold queue... I've been using this number for years!!!! HELP!


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Call the regular number and ask for Retention!


----------



## askewed (Sep 12, 2000)

I don't want to hold. I haven't held on in years...


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

askewed said:


> I don't want to hold. I haven't held on in years...


Too many Tivo Community Forum callers.  
Good thing I have a speaker phone.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

get the protection plan


quicker answering times, rarely have to hold (with technical anyways, you still get the same billing/cis agents)


and if you're a very good customer, you'll rarely have to wait, as anyone with "best customer" labeling is automatically put to top of the que, even over people who have waited longer


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

How does one know if they have "best customer" status?
I don't see that on the website.


----------



## trtlegirl04 (Jun 7, 2006)

to get the best customer status...you have to be with directv over a year with an excelent payment history with us(a lot of stuff is based off payment history) and spend over or close to about 110/month

also, if you call in and just ask for retention, that perticular agent usually writes a note on the account saying that they had just asked for that department, at that point the retention dept would be less likley to help ya out unless we hadnt in the past

as well, if you keep calling into the retention dept just to get "deals" pretty soon what they would offer would just go away, so even if you were seriously going to disc, if they had given a bunch of free stuff in the past, they would just be like ok, bye...


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

askewed said:


> 800-824-xxxx is dumping me into the normal onhold queue... I've been using this number for years!!!! HELP!


 Lets see how did this happen? Did some numbnut post the # on a forum asking about deals? Hmm!! Well yes they did! Perhaps if they kept the # from being posted it would still work! Thanks OP this was a great # to call. I stress WAS!!


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

catfish john said:


> What is the best deal avail from DTV for existing customers on a DVR?
> Should they call the retention department?
> Is the phone still 800-XXX-XXXX
> Thanks
> catfish john


YO!! How about you edit your post and blank out the # That way more wont use it. BTW Thanx for broadcasting it all over the forum! :down: :down: :down: :down: I hate it when someone does this. A # that got very few calls and u never hold on is ruined.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

askewed said:


> 800-XXX-XXXX is dumping me into the normal onhold queue... I've been using this number for years!!!! HELP!


 Blank out the # to minimize the damage. Perhaps in a few months it will go back to the way it was.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Yeah...because the OP is the only person to ever post the retention phone number in a thread here.


----------



## islander (Sep 15, 2002)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> YO!! How about you edit your post and blank out the # That way more wont use it. BTW Thanx for broadcasting it all over the forum! :down: :down: :down: :down: I hate it when someone does this. A # that got very few calls and u never hold on is ruined.


Like this one? http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=298905


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

islander said:


> Like this one? http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=298905


Yep exactly  Help me find them all


----------

